# Brown blood during 2 ww



## Bradshaw3515 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi all, 

I think may all be over for me :-( had brown blood since Saturday, each day seems to be a little more. I'm still praying that I'm wrong!  it's some times watery, some times not there and sometimes has very small clots in it but all brown, never red.

I feel so sad! Been extremely emotional for days, had really bad runs fri, sat, and Monday. Feel like I'm waking up with a hangover feeling every day. 

Still got to wait until sat to test seems such a long time to wait. I had ec on 16th August, and et on 21st. 

Still got sore boobs n headaches n belly pains! Always very very tired! But always extremely hot especially at night (sweating) 

Anyone have anything similar ? 

Thanks x x x

Still sending the little embryo lots of


----------



## Bradshaw3515 (Apr 20, 2013)

Just to add, I'm using pesseries 2 x a day and I'm finding in the morning I it one in lye down for abit and as soon as I stand up it all runs out mixed with the brown blood. All runny. Sorry to be so detailed and horrible about it.

Iv found since doing them they have been same most days. Just since sat its been mixing with brown blood. 

X x


----------



## Angelx3 (Aug 20, 2013)

It sounds like implantation bleeding. Try not to think about. Relax and drink lots of water (easier said than done, I know)   x


----------



## Bradshaw3515 (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks for replying! Means a lot, last week I was coping fine until this. I'm really struggling now. Can implantation bleeding go on for so long? 

How are you going with your treatment? 

X x x


----------



## Bradshaw3515 (Apr 20, 2013)

Iv also found iv lost nearly 1/2 a stone since et ( 13 days ago) Iv eatten pretty normal, not really been out much. Not exercises or anything. I normal find it really hard to loose any weight even when I'm constantly at gym n super healthy eatting. 

Very confused. 

X x x


----------



## Angelx3 (Aug 20, 2013)

Not sure what the weight loss means Bradshaw. Fx it's all good. It's hard in the 2ww. My OTD is tomorrow but I'm sure I had a chemical pregnancy   just waiting until tomorrow for official result and then I will slap on a happy face and go to work. Think I may not stop crying if someone asks how I am. It's so cruel being on this journey. I know it sounds awful but when I get a bfn someone around me announces their happy news. As happy as I am for others it feels like a knife in the heart, esp when they don't understand what it's like to have probs ttc (not that I would want them to know!). Trying to put on a brave face  

I hope it stops and u get a BFP     xxx


----------



## Angelcakes (Nov 29, 2012)

I had implantation bleeding on day 5 after et it last just over a day - then it was just watery- I thought it was all over but it wasn't - hold on in there xx


----------



## Bradshaw3515 (Apr 20, 2013)

Iv now just checked my pad and its turning red :-( mix red and brown. I'm so devastated! I really thought it might work. 

I just don't no what to say


----------



## Angelx3 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey Bradshaw. Stay strong. Sending u hugs   and kisses   Did u have 1,2or3 embies put back?


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi Bradshaw, I'm in exactly the same position.   the brown stuff stopped really last night. Just discovered red blood.  . Am giving it my lunch hour to check again and will then ring clinic. Am devastated  .   to you


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

I started with browny creamy spot on Tuesday evening
Wednesday night turned browny blood mixed with cyclogest
Thursday and today - mixture of dark brown and red/orange blood- all appearing on tissue- nothing on underwear
OTD 23/09- maybe testing tomorrow morning
It's 14 days today post ET


----------



## hopingpraying (Sep 16, 2013)

My OTD is Friday but since last night ice had really heavy brown very clotty bleeds. Is this normal? So worried


----------



## libbylou (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi hoping praying, 

I had clotty brown constant bleeding until I was 10weeks. It seemed worse as I was using cyclogest pessaries. Are you using these too? Sending you big  . Libbylou xx


----------



## hopingpraying (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi yeah I am using cyclogest and it seem to come out more once I've used the pessary. I spoke to my clinic this morning and they said it is not a good sign so I decided to do a HPT and got a BFN so I think this time has also failed. They have told me to carry on with the pessary's but I'm thinking I might stop. I feel so devastated. Really don't know what to do


----------



## libbylou (Aug 15, 2011)

Hoping praying. Please don't stop meds. When is your OTD? Xx


----------



## hopingpraying (Sep 16, 2013)

My OTD is Friday. Have spoken to mum and DH and wont stop meds but I feel so deflated.


----------



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

I have gotton brown blood this morning along with quite bad peroid pains  I was due my peroid yesterday so I guess its just a bit slower to come after the tx. I am feeling so sad


----------



## Carebear86 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi guys this is my first post on here. I had ET on 27th sept  due to test on 13th October so today I think I'm day 11. I've had mild OHSS which has been horrific. My clinic decided to tx eggs due to poor respose. From 19 recovered I have none frozen and 2 ET with 2DT. Last night I started with brown discharge mixed with pesserie and its continue to be a watery red/ brown today. I'm thinking its all over. The clinic said it could be that I've knocked the cervix lining and other suggestions but it feels like a period. Has anyone had a BFP from this? I'm totally fed up its only my first attempt but OHSS has been terrible I don't want this again


----------



## Monkeybear1 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi all very confused at the moment!
This is my second round at icsi the first all embryos died within 3 days due to a chromosome issue,this time round two embryos survived we froze one and the other got put in on day 5.
Then the two week wait which I made to be 15/1013 but their paperwork told me to test today 9/10/13 unfortunately    it was negative,we'll yesterday I started with black/brown spotting and cramping feelings in my uterus with an almost tugging feeling on the inside of my belly button.
The nurse told me is this comes to nothing I have to retest in 7 days... Has anyone had anything like this before or is it due to all the pessaries I'm soooo confused at the moment

Sending lots of      And     To you all


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi ladies I started spotting brown blood on sunday at 7dp5dt didn't worry too much and went on to test the next morning and got a bfp!  The brown spotting turned to red blood and is really quite heavy today but I still had a bfp this morning at 11dp5dt   the bleeding actually soaked through a liner last night   I really don't know how to feel at the moment.  I took my last progesterone last night so I'm guessing if I have had a chemical pregnancy AF will take over any day now  

Does anyone know when a hpt would show negative if I have had a chemical pregnancy?


----------



## Ange27 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi ladies just a quick question this is my 3rd fresh Icsi cycle I'm 14 days past a 3dt 2 nights ago I had 3 spots of brown blood in my knickers then nothing yesterday then today I've had a bit more when I wipe sorry for tmi I'm otd is Sunday 20th I'm getting scared now can anybody help?? X


----------

